# ? about pyrex or anchor hocking plastic lids



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I was just curious. For those of you who have pyrex with the plastic lids, do the lids fit on the container tightly? I ask, b/c I'm trying to switch from plastics to glassware for storage and baking (sick of rusty pans), and I bought what I thought was a nice set of anchor hocking baking glassware with lids (I have had problems finding pyrex sets that come with lids to ALL of the pieces, and turns out meijer only carries anchor hocking and they had a set that was perfect with lids!). Anyway, the plastic lids don't seem to be very tight, they are kind of loose. I don't know if this is normal, I had expected them to be pretty tight, to avoid spillage. Anyway, just wanted to ask your opinions about this, b/c I don't know if I just have unrealistic expectations, if not I am going to call and complain to anchor hocking.


----------



## anthasam (Aug 20, 2005)

We have 3 different sets of nesting glass containers made by Pyrex. And each set of lids fits differently!

I have rectangular ones that fit VERY snugly and round ones that are a little loose for my liking.

Snugly = I would hold the container upside-down with food in it
A little loose = If I held the container upside-down and there was liquid or heavy food inside, the lid would likely come off.

I always handwash the lids (the glass goes in the dishwasher), so I don't think I altered the sizing with heat from the dishwasher. Other than that, I have no idea why they differ.

To be honest, I never contemplated it until I read your post!


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I have round ones and the lids fit very tightly. They are clear glass with dark blue lids.


----------



## Thomi'sMommy (Feb 11, 2004)

I have pyrex with dark blue round lids that are *great*.

But I also have pyrex with gray oval lids that suck major eggs.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies ladies. It sounds like it varies. I will probably go ahead and call anchor hocking to complain about the lids anyway. I like the glassware, it's very nice, but the lids are more loose than I would like them to be. I'll post an update after I talked to their CS.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i got a great Anchor set at Target. a round (2-3qt?), square, and 9x13. All with plastic lids, and 2 insulated totes (round and square have to share a tote). The lids are a medium blue and fit snugly. I called about getting glass lids, for cooking, and they never responded.


----------

